# LEDs for shaving mirror?



## Bluey (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,
I'm after suggestions on suitable LEDs for a shaving mirror. I want to place two or three bright LEDs around the outside of the mirror. The LED modules would each contain batteries and ideally, a diffuser. An example light which I think would be good is the Petzl Tikka XP, HOWEVER, it is difficult to mount it such that the beam shines at 90 degrees to the mirror. 

It's a typical circular, swivel mirror, and my preferred mounting position would be on the outside of the fixed frame of the mirror (the part that doesn't swivel). So, the LED module would have a flat mounting surface which is at right angles to the beam. Alternatively, a vertical beam module could be used, in which case I'd stick the LED module onto the mirror proper.

Any suggestions much appreciated. 

At the moment I'm using tiny little bike lights, but they're not bright enough, and they don't have diffusers.

Greg.


----------

